# just stting back and collecting seasonal money



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice night to be sitting outside and drinking beer by the fire


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It's also nice to be in Illinois and collecting per push money!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2059204 said:


> It's also nice to be in Illinois and collecting per push money!


I like my way better


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you ever lose anyone if it doesn't snow much and your customers lose money? I get the whole some years are good for you, others are good for them, but I've always wondered what their reactions are after a year with below average season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JMHConstruction;2059211 said:


> Do you ever lose anyone if it doesn't snow much and your customers lose money? I get the whole some years are good for you, others are good for them, but I've always wondered what their reactions are after a year with below average season.


Around here people are always worried about the next big one.they willpay every yeT to keep a good company.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

grandview;2059219 said:


> Around here people are always worried about the next big one.they willpay every yeT to keep a good company.


Gotcha! We have some years where it may only snow 3 times. I didn't even think about your big storms up north. Our "big ones" hit a few years back when we got a whopping 22" in one storm lol. Enjoy your fire!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

grandview;2059208 said:


> I like my way better


Ya, I probably would too if I could collect wages and still be sitting on my laurels!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

grandview;2059203 said:


> Nice night to be sitting outside and drinking beer by the fire


When I first saw the fire I thought those were bundles of hundreds you were burning.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I want it to snow, but it can hold off about 2 more weeks and that would be fine...just so much to do yet.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Buswell Forest;2059315 said:


> I want it to snow, but it can hold off about 2 more weeks and that would be fine...just so much to do yet.


I'm in the same boat as you. If I had Mon-Wed of this coming week and a day or 2 the following week I think we will be good!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well the 12 pack is gone.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

grandview;2059365 said:


> Well the 12 pack is gone.


Nice fire pit BTW


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Please,

No snow here until at least Christmas. Too many things to take care of before then.

My firepit is more traditional, but still just as cozy..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

grandview;2059365 said:


> Well the 12 pack is gone.


Time to get up and have a Timmies coffe after all that blue ribbon beer.

:whistling:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2059203 said:


> Nice night to be sitting outside and drinking beer by the fire


I agree, Sometime the bear gets you, other times you get the bear. Enjoy that free money while you can you got a good start at it. Western NY there is no plow able snow in sight.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

FredG;2059449 said:


> I agree, Sometime the bear gets you, other times you get the bear. Enjoy that free money while you can you got a good start at it. Western NY there is no plow able snow in sight.


I guess there's none in sight... As long as you cant see past today.

Lake Effect Snow Warning
12:53 PM, Nov 21, 2015
2 hours ago
Issued At: Saturday, 21 Nov 2015, 12:51 PM EST 
Expires At: Monday, 23 Nov 2015, 7:00 AM EST

Urgent - winter weather message	national weather service buffalo ny 646 am est sun nov 22 2015	chautauqua-cattaraugus-	including the cities of...jamestown...olean	646 am est sun nov 22 2015	...lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 7 am est	monday...	* locations...chautauqua and cattaraugus counties. greatest snow amounts across the higher terrain of the chautauqua ridge.	* timing...from early this morning through early monday morning.	* accumulations...3 to 5 inches today...3 to 5 inches	tonight...leading to storm totals of 6 to 10 inches in the most	persistent lake snows.	* visibilities...less than a half mile at times.	* winds...west 15 to 25 mph. * impacts...localized bands of heavy snow will produce slick and difficult travel conditions at times. with this event being the first significant snow threat of the season for many...	take time to ensure your vehicle is prepared for winter travel. precautionary/preparedness actions...	in lake effect snow the weather can vary from locally heavy snow	in narrow bands to clear skies just a few miles away. if you will	be traveling across the region be prepared for rapid changes in	road and visibility conditions.	if you lose power and plan on running a generator...make sure	that the generator is located outdoors and is properly	ventilated. space heaters should also be properly ventilated and	used only if they are operating properly. make sure snow does not	block exhausts and fresh air intakes for high efficiency furnaces	and water heaters.	stay tuned to noaa weather radio or your favorite source of	weather information for the latest updates. additional details	can also be found at www.weather.gov/buffalo.	report snow accumulation to the national weather service in	buffalo by sending an email to [email protected]g	to the nws buffalo facebook page...or tweet...using the hashtag	bufwx

Lake Effect Snow Watch
3:44 PM, Nov 20, 2015
9:50 AM, Nov 21, 2015
Issued At: Friday, 20 Nov 2015, 3:40 PM EST 
Expires At: Monday, 23 Nov 2015, 7:00 AM EST

Urgent - winter weather message	national weather service buffalo ny 945 am est sat nov 21 2015	oswego-jefferson-lewis-wyoming-chautauqua-cattaraugus-	southern erie-	including the cities of...oswego...watertown...lowville... warsaw...jamestown...olean...orchard park...springville	945 am est sat nov 21 2015	...lake effect snow watch remains in effect from late tonight	through monday morning...	* locations...east of lakes erie and ontario...mainly from the boston hills south across the southern tier off lake erie...	and over the tug hill off lake ontario.	* timing...from overnight tonight through early monday morning.	* accumulations...6 to 12 inches are possible in the most persistent lake snows.	* forecaster confidence...medium forecast confidence. while lake effect snows are expected to develop...there remains uncertainty in the exact location and intensity of snowfall.	* impacts...localized bands of heavy snow are possible and could produce slick and difficult travel conditions. with this being the first significant snow threat of the season for many...	take time to ensure your vehicle is prepared for winter travel.	precautionary/preparedness actions...	a lake effect snow watch means that significant winter weather is possible in localized areas.	stay tuned to noaa weather radio or your favorite source of	weather information for the latest updates. additional details	can also be found at www.weather.gov/buffalo.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You more then likely jinxed it Grandview.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cubicinches;2059482 said:


> I guess there's none in sight... As long as you cant see past today.
> 
> Lake Effect Snow Warning
> 12:53 PM, Nov 21, 2015
> ...


Excuse me Mr weather man Sir, It's early morning and did not see the Warning. I have no idea if Lancaster is in Wyoming county. I do know this I'm still going to reap rewards on my seasonal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2059365 said:


> Well the 12 pack is gone.


I hope your not in Wyoming county, I hope also you did not jinxs yourself or somebody put the horns to you. Anyways your still way ahead of the season.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LoL, GV's not responding, Probably catching up getting ready for that lake effect.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I change my mind on the lake effect. I need to quit talking smack. Further review this storm could give me some trouble too. At least one account.

Cubicinches Thanks for the link.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2059286 said:


> When I first saw the fire I thought those were bundles of hundreds you were burning.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I sent you a check. Did it bounce yet?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No snow here ,nice and sunny,was up at the Canadian casino Most of that snow is 40 miles away.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another nice night. A little chilly but still beer and fire night


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Goodnight GV, by my reckoning your nursing that last 1 in the 12 right about now...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My customers would be losing their minds right now if I were banking money I didn't "earn".
New England Yankee types hold tight to a buck, tighter than bark to a tree.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2061465 said:


> Goodnight GV, by my reckoning your nursing that last 1 in the 12 right about now...


Still here.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maby we should have a season starting party at Grandviews [the king] 
house.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

This is the first year in a long time that I don't have seasonal contracts and the slowest start to the winter I can remember.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You would think that after the last 2 snowy winters people would want seasonal contracts . Maybe they know something we don't ....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pre turkey day fire. Monday the next round of seasonal invoices go out.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grandview;2061899 said:


> Pre turkey day fire. Monday the next round of seasonal invoices go out.


When you get some of that seasonal money in would you retile your fire pit please.

We sent all our seasonals out today since the office is closed till Monday. Payment 2 of 5. Most accounts have been salted 2-3 times and plowed once. Way early for use. We typically don't even get a salt till after thanks giving


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tiles keep popping from the cold then heat. It is 4 years old.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grandview;2061960 said:


> Tiles keep popping from the cold then heat. It is 4 years old.


Outside tile really looks sweet, Michigan has a hard time with it also


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

grandview;2061960 said:


> Tiles keep popping from the cold then heat. It is 4 years old.


Maybe you need to build a really small fire and pre heat them


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Superior L & L;2061967 said:


> Outside tile really looks sweet, Michigan has a hard time with it also


We use a product that we mix in the grout. We call it mendable but I think that's the slang term. I'll get the real name next week after the holidays. Haven't had a tile pop in years.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Its a Walsmart fire pit how long do you think it was going to last?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Buswell Forest;2059315 said:


> I want it to snow, but it can hold off about 2 more weeks and that would be fine...just so much to do yet.


Lol I think I should be close to done fri or sat. Most of the guys are off fri and plan on helping.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grandview;2062218 said:


> Its a Walsmart fire pit how long do you think it was going to last?


Then it's lasted 3 more years than Walmart thought


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice night something different tonight


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another Sunday with no snow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2078008 said:


> Another Sunday with no snow


This is a beautiful thing, Whats in the cast iron pot?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2078020 said:


> This is a beautiful thing, Whats in the cast iron pot?


Looks like he's roasting his chestnuts by an open fire. Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

LapeerLandscape;2078022 said:


> Looks like he's roasting his chestnuts by an open fire. Thumbs Up


Tis the season. And we went with Jack and ginger ale instead of beer.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;2078192 said:


> Tis the season. And we went with Jack and ginger ale instead of beer.


Did you actually have to work this past weekend or did u send out your minions to plow for u


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;2078194 said:


> Did you actually have to work this past weekend or did u send out your minions to plow for u


Came within a mile of my lots.So no plowing yet.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

iceyman;2078194 said:


> Did you actually have to work this past weekend or did u send out your minions to plow for u


Minions are a good thing!


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I need to see more pics of that firepit. It seems like it has a personality of its own! One pic only 1 tile is cracked. Another pic all the tiles are missing. Another pic half the tiles are missing. It's crazy!


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

i think grandview needs to put that fire out so it can start getting cold for snow. for the none seasonal contract plowers. 
have a nice holiday season everyone


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey grand view, I'm around the corner and will bring beer for a fire invite.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh oh! Better cover up the firepit.Looks like a little action tonight(snow)! There goes the snowless streak,have fun!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm afraid the no snow weather is over, Went to one of my seasonal this morning just to spread. Tonight don't look so good be out in the morning.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe some freezing rain tonight but all rain by morning.Not over yet.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;2083412 said:


> Maybe some freezing rain tonight but all rain by morning.Not over yet.


At least drive through lots with an am cup of joe,makes you look good to clients!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Timmies might be closed from all the ice, hope ya got the animal crackers ready. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Randall Ave;2083811 said:


> Timmies might be closed from all the ice, hope ya got the animal crackers ready. :waving:


Every Timmy's has an illegal Canadian in case the power goes out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longest 2 hrs of plowing in months this morning


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You better go take a rest after that hard session.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2084244 said:


> Longest 2 hrs of plowing in months this morning


How much did you get west of here?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

FredG;2084281 said:


> How much did you get west of here?


a bunch of slop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just blew our seasonals in one 2-3" sleet storm. Lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2084512 said:


> Just blew our seasonals in one 2-3" sleet storm. Lol


That's no lie, AccuWeathers two tenths of freezing rain turned into 26 hrs of absolute hell....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1;2084575 said:


> That's no lie, AccuWeathers two tenths of freezing rain turned into 26 hrs of absolute hell....


You too, eh?

Actually, I would prefer .2 or even .5 inch of ice over yesterday's crap.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2084578 said:


> You too, eh?
> 
> Actually, I would prefer .2 or even .5 inch of ice over yesterday's crap.


Oh yea everything took twice as long for that 2-3" of crap... 5-10 miles south nothing but ice, trees and lines down all over...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd take a solid ice storm instead of the 2" of sleet, mixed with entry of rain to really weight it down even more.


----------

